# Mini V2 now or Mini Vox later?



## Kthaxton (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been planning on getting a Mini Vox for while, but now the Mini V2's are on sale. Are the only major differences the Vox remote and 4k?

Just trying to decide if paying more for the Mini Vox later, is worth it vs the Mini V2 on sale now.


----------



## anthem11 (May 15, 2012)

Do you have a 4k tv?


----------



## Kthaxton (Nov 14, 2017)

Nope. That's why I am wondering if 4k and Voice remote are the only real differences.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kthaxton said:


> Nope. That's why I am wondering if 4k and Voice remote are the only real differences.


Keep watching. I'm looking for a BF sale on the Mini VOX. I don't have 4k either, but that won't be forever. I don't want VOX.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Kthaxton said:


> Nope. That's why I am wondering if 4k and Voice remote are the only real differences.


There are some missing apps at the moment on the new Mini VOX due to the different hardware in case that makes an immediate difference to you (Amazon is one), but they should be coming at some point in the future.

Scott


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I was going to start a new thread, but this one seems relevant.

I’m likely going to get a big tv for a separate room. I realized I’d need a cable drop there (the cable modem comes in there, but I’ve had enough flakiness with manually splitting cable (in the past, elsewhere) that I’d probably spring for an official tv drop there.

I could also just get a Mini to put in that room to stream from my TiVos.

I don’t plan to use the new UI anytime soon.

Does the new Mini force a Romaio pro into updated UI?

If not, are there benefits to the new Mini ? (E.g. is it much faster to start streaming or something?)

The old Mini is $99 on TiVo.com for their Sale until tomorrow. The new Mini is $179 on amazon. I can afford either, I just might suffice with the cheaper one for now if the new one doesn’t give me huge benefits WITHOUT the new UI.

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattack said:


> I don't plan to use the new UI anytime soon.
> Does the new Mini force a Romaio pro into updated UI?
> If not, are there benefits to the new Mini ? (E.g. is it much faster to start streaming or something?)
> The old Mini is $99 on TiVo.com for their Sale until tomorrow. The new Mini is $179 on amazon. I can afford either, I just might suffice with the cheaper one for now if the new one doesn't give me huge benefits WITHOUT the new UI.
> Thanks


It's my understanding that if a Hydra Mini detects a regular host you will be prompted to downgrade it.
The new Mini is 4k and may have other features. I don't stream on my Mini boxes.
I'm waiting for Monday's sale. If there is a discount on the new Mini I will get one.
Anyone, please feel free to correct anything I may have wrong.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You mean upgrade???

Do you mean you are FORCED to upgrade, or you are asked?

If you don’t stream, why do you have a Mini at all? Isn’t its purpose to view (stream) shows from your other TiVos to a tv without its own TiVo?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Also, why do you think there’s a sale on Monday? There’s already a sale on TiVos and the old Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattack said:


> You mean upgrade???
> Do you mean you are FORCED to upgrade, or you are asked?
> If you don't stream, why do you have a Mini at all? Isn't its purpose to view (stream) shows from your other TiVos to a tv without its own TiVo?


Mini VOX and new Roamio boxes are shipped with Hydra. If one goes from 21.x.x to 20.x.x, I call that a downgrade.

I have four Mini boxes. I took "stream" to mean internet stuff like Amazon & YouTube.

TiVo has "implied" there will be a special sale starting midnight PST. I'm looking for a really low price Mini VOX.

See -> Black Friday 2017 - TiVo Sales


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

can someone advise me if the VOX is quicker then series 2 .. 

I am using Hydra so zero issue..

Will I notice a difference watching TV /switching channels/one pass ..etc

thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

scottfll954 said:


> can someone advise me if the VOX is quicker then series 2 ..
> I am using Hydra so zero issue..
> Will I notice a difference watching TV /switching channels/one pass ..etc
> thanks


There might be some information here -> TiVo Mini VOX/4K reviews and comments thread


----------



## Russell_ (May 21, 2016)

Fwiw, I got my $99 refurbished Mini yesterday. Installed it. Streamed a "one hour" show from my Roamio OTA. Used the Roamio tuner. All worked perfectly over my wifi internet. Admittedly limited use so far. But very pleased with my $99 purchase. The device looked brand new (probably a return) as did its clicker.

Yes, it detected my Roamio was running old software and downgraded itself. I also requested the Roamio upgrade, but that supposedly takes upto 48 hours.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You might check in an hour or two. That's how long mine took.


----------



## Russell_ (May 21, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> You might check in an hour or two. That's how long mine took.


Well, it took at lot longer for me Joe. I "requested" the upgrade Sat evening for my Roamio OTA. It was not present this (Monday) morning. I saw it this evening when I turned the TV on.

Fwiw.

I've yet to upgrade the Mini.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, they're out of the $99 refurb.. (I didn't check yesterday, I didn't actually buy the new TV like I was thinking.. though at least currently, it's still $1200.. Even though this weekend was supposedly the best deals, I think some of the non-doorbuster deals will be around sporadically through Christmas).

But I just saw in the footnotes for the new mini:
6. Requires (i) TiVo BOLT VOX series or (ii) TiVo BOLT series or TiVo Roamio series DVR with free upgrade to the new TiVo experience (TiVo software version 21.7.1 or higher).

That note is attached to their statement "Bring the power of your voice to every TV by adding a TiVo Mini VOX to each room for The Tru Multi Room Experience.6", so it's still actually not completely clear. Clearly, that is required to get "The Tru Multi Room Experience" (they mean the new UI).. but I don't know if they mean that the new mini WON'T talk to OLDER tivos or Roamio and up _without_ the new UI.

Guess I should have jumped on the refurb old mini... but I was trying to be somewhat future-proofing, or even getting much better performance (if it has that) even with old UI... No huge deal. I'll just decide when I actually get a TV (since it's either get a mini or get a new cable drop into the room that will have the new TV to have a Tivo moved there).


----------

